# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] need to remove attribute

## sapator

Hi.
Some idiot has named a carousel div's with the same name.
I' trying to distinguish between same names and remove an attribute.

Here is the source part of interest:


```
<div id="select-center" class="choose-center">
    <div class="choose-day-slider">
        <div class="carousel slide multi-item-carousel" data-interval="false" id="cinemaSelection">
            <div class="carousel-inner">
                    <div class="item active">
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick vc-selected  vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="99">
             <span class="str-day">TEST CINEMA1</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="21">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΑΤ ΤΗΕ MALL</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="01">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΡΕΝΤΗ</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="24">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΦΑΛΗΡΟ</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick   vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="26">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="03">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="22">
             <span class="str-day">Village Cosmos ΘΕΣΣ.</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
</div>
                    <div class="item ">
    <div class="col-xs-2">
         <a class="datepick  disableClick vc-cinema vc-process" style="cursor:pointer" data-vc-cinema="23">
             <span class="str-day">Village ΒΟΛΟΣ</span><br>
         </a>
    </div>
</div>
            </div>
            <a class="left carousel-control" data-slide="prev" href="#cinemaSelection"><i class="glyphicon glyphicon-chevron-left"></i></a>
            <a class="right carousel-control" data-slide="next" href="#cinemaSelection"><i class="glyphicon glyphicon-chevron-right"></i></a>
        </div>
    </div>
</div>

            <div class="grey_fields">
                Επιλογή Ημέρας
            </div>
            <div class="choose-day">
                <div class="choose-day-slider">
                    <div id="theCarousel" class="carousel slide multi-item-carousel" data-interval="false">
                        <div class="carousel-inner">
                                <div class="item active">
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181009" id="date20181009">
                                                    <span class="str-day">09/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τρίτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181010" id="date20181010">
                                                    <span class="str-day">10/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τετάρτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>

...........etc
```

As you can see there is 2 "choose-day-slider"

Now the script part goes like this:


```
 function selectDate(date) {
            console.log(date);
            var dateId = "#date" + date;
            var timeId = "#timeof" + date;
/*            $('.vc-selected', '.choose-day-slider').removeClass('vc-selected');  this is the original script, this will remove the  vc-selected from all the carousel*/
$("choose-day").find("choose-day-slider").removeClass('vc-selected');  /* this is what I am trying */
            $(dateId).addClass('vc-selected');  /* this will add the vc-selected to a specific button */
            $('.vc-selected', '.choose-hour-slider').removeClass('vc-selected');
            $('.choose-hour-slider').hide();
            $('.vc-instructions').hide();
            $('.dateSelected').show();
            $(timeId).show();
            var sessions = $('.timepicker:not(.not-available)', timeId);
            var firstSession = $(sessions[0]).attr('id');
            if (!!firstSession) {
                selectHour(firstSession, false);
            } else {
                $('#nextEnabled').hide();
                $('#nextDisabled').show();
            }
        }
```

I'm trying to remove vc-selected , the window of opportunity is that our idiot forgot to have the same name for the out class.
So one class is named  choose-center -->  choose-day-slider   and the other choose-day --> choose-day-slider  .
I'm trying to get the  choose-day --> choose-day-slider  and to work as would the    $('.vc-selected', '.choose-day-slider').removeClass('vc-selected');  would work but only on the second carousel.
When I run this it will only select any button I click and not remove the whole row as I'm trying to do.
I have also tried .parent but it does not work .


also tried this for the fun of it:
 $('.vc-selected', $('choose-day').find('choose-day-slider')).removeClass('vc-selected'); 
$('.vc-selected', $('choose-day').find('choose-day-slider').find('#theCarousel').find('.item active').removeClass('vc-
selected');

nothing works.

Thanks

----------


## sapator

OK. Plan B.
If I cannot insert the class, how would it be possible for me to iterate through the main div and go through the inner elements and each time I find an element that has a class named "datepick" , I remove the class vc-selected from the same element.

Something like pseudocode:


```
$('.choose-day').each(function(){

if(element.hasclass(datepick) then (element.removeclass(vc-selected)
}
```


From this:


```
<div class="choose-day">
                <div class="choose-day-slider">
                    <div id="theCarousel" class="carousel slide multi-item-carousel" data-interval="false">
                        <div class="carousel-inner">
                                <div class="item active">
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181009" id="date20181009">
                                                    <span class="str-day">09/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τρίτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181010" id="date20181010">
                                                    <span class="str-day">10/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τετάρτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181011" id="date20181011">
                                                    <span class="str-day">11/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Πέμπτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181012" id="date20181012">
                                                    <span class="str-day">12/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Παρασκευή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181013" id="date20181013">
                                                    <span class="str-day">13/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Σάββατο</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181014" id="date20181014">
                                                    <span class="str-day">14/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Κυριακή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181015" id="date20181015">
                                                    <span class="str-day">15/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Δευτέρα</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                </div>
                                <div class="item ">
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181016" id="date20181016">
                                                    <span class="str-day">16/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τρίτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181017" id="date20181017">
                                                    <span class="str-day">17/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τετάρτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181018" id="date20181018">
                                                    <span class="str-day">18/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Πέμπτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181019" id="date20181019">
                                                    <span class="str-day">19/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Παρασκευή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181020" id="date20181020">
                                                    <span class="str-day">20/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Σάββατο</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181021" id="date20181021">
                                                    <span class="str-day">21/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Κυριακή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181022" id="date20181022">
                                                    <span class="str-day">22/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Δευτέρα</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                </div>
                                <div class="item ">
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181023" id="date20181023">
                                                    <span class="str-day">23/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τρίτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181024" id="date20181024">
                                                    <span class="str-day">24/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τετάρτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181025" id="date20181025">
                                                    <span class="str-day">25/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Πέμπτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181026" id="date20181026">
                                                    <span class="str-day">26/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Παρασκευή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181027" id="date20181027">
                                                    <span class="str-day">27/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Σάββατο</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181028" id="date20181028">
                                                    <span class="str-day">28/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Κυριακή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181029" id="date20181029">
                                                    <span class="str-day">29/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Δευτέρα</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                </div>
                                <div class="item ">
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181030" id="date20181030">
                                                    <span class="str-day">30/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τρίτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181031" id="date20181031">
                                                    <span class="str-day">31/10</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Τετάρτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181101" id="date20181101">
                                                    <span class="str-day">01/11</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Πέμπτη</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                            <div class="col-xs-2">
                                                <a class="datepick" href="#" data-vc-selecteddate="20181102" id="date20181102">
                                                    <span class="str-day">02/11</span><br />
                                                    <span class="day-item">Παρασκευή</span>
                                                </a>
                                            </div>
                                </div>
                        </div>
                        <a data-slide="prev" href="#theCarousel" class="left carousel-control"><i class="glyphicon glyphicon-chevron-left"></i></a>
                        <a data-slide="next" href="#theCarousel" class="right carousel-control"><i class="glyphicon glyphicon-chevron-right"></i></a>
                    </div>
```

----------


## sapator

I can get remove all the vc-selected with the below


```
$('.vc-selected').each(function(i){
$(this).removeClass('vc-selected');

});
```

question is how to make it understand that it has to search only on the elements contained inside the choose-day div.


Edit.
I think i did it!



```
 $('.vc-selected', '.choose-day').each(function(i){
$(this).removeClass('vc-selected');

});
```

----------

